# Old Gun, But how old?



## Orygun (Aug 15, 2010)

Bout 17 years ago I bought a set of used Tape Tech tools for a grand and have upgraded here and there over the years. My question is: My bazooka has serial number 1924 stamped on the head. Anyone know how old she is? I'm good to her and she's never let down :yes:. Like to to know a little more about her. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

hate to break this to you ,but your bazooka is a male ,not female :jester:
odd # male,even # female :whistling2:


----------



## Orygun (Aug 15, 2010)

1924 is um... even . Ain't it?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

knew someone would catch that,meant to say first #,........so if the bazooka was 2924.......female
sorry orygun,couldn't resist,my guess is you would half to contact tape tec by email or something to get your answer.I got a tape tec too and I love her very much:jester: (mines female),my daughter gave my bazooka the nick name" your wife "
and you know what they say ,you can screw my wife ,but dont screw with my bazooka


----------

